# Healthcare admin degree in the coding field?



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Apr 8, 2013)

I am debating on what to do. Is the heathcare admin degree valuable in the coding field?

Thanks,
   Joel


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a Masters in Public Health and have never regretted it!


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Apr 8, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> I have a Masters in Public Health and have never regretted it!



What jobs would it qualify me for besides managing a doctors office? Are there analyst positions?

I work in a medical billing firm and im finding out how limited I am without a degree......


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 8, 2013)

I do consulting and I teach, I worked as the director the Medicaid PRO.  I have been offered positions in many different areas, but I so love what I am doing now that I do not consider anything else right now.   You can be a director of a medical record department, or a supervisor, you can work with an attorney analysis charts for litigation.  There are so many doors that will present themselves depend on your ambition and where you are located or are willing to be located.


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Apr 8, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> I do consulting and I teach, I worked as the director the Medicaid PRO.  I have been offered positions in many different areas, but I so love what I am doing now that I do not consider anything else right now.   You can be a director of a medical record department, or a supervisor, you can work with an attorney analysis charts for litigation.  There are so many doors that will present themselves depend on your ambition and where you are located or are willing to be located.



Ok, thanks. Would I need a masters? Would a bachelors be good enough?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 8, 2013)

honestly the Masters is better but definitely a bachelors.


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Apr 8, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> honestly the Masters is better but definitely a bachelors.



Sorry to keep pestering you. I have a FEW more questions:



1.) Can you list some jobs you can enter with a billing background that aren't managment with the degree?
 You listeted that you can work with attorneys....or teach....or consult. Is there anything else?

2.) Does it matter where you go to college? I am considering a regular state school as its all i can afford


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 8, 2013)

I would think any billing position would be available, like I said consulting and auditing are a great option.  I do not know that it matters where you go as long as the program is recognized.  For instance there are only a handful of Universities that offer the MSPH which is different than an MHA(Masters in health admin)  The MSPH is 64 hours and the MHA is 32 hours.  So if you attend a state shool then what kind of degree do they offer and what kind of classwork is involved.  You need classes in business in marketing, accounting, law, and medical to be really well rounded.  not all programs will offer all of these things so what is most important to you? what is it you want to do?  how far are you will to go outside your present comfort zone to satisfy your goals and aspirations, such as relocating, traveling, etc.


----------



## baanelson@gmail.com (Apr 8, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> I would think any billing position would be available, like I said consulting and auditing are a great option.  I do not know that it matters where you go as long as the program is recognized.  For instance there are only a handful of Universities that offer the MSPH which is different than an MHA(Masters in health admin)  The MSPH is 64 hours and the MHA is 32 hours.  So if you attend a state shool then what kind of degree do they offer and what kind of classwork is involved.  You need classes in business in marketing, accounting, law, and medical to be really well rounded.  not all programs will offer all of these things so what is most important to you? what is it you want to do?  how far are you will to go outside your present comfort zone to satisfy your goals and aspirations, such as relocating, traveling, etc.



Hello, 
I have a Masters in Business Administration with concentration in Health Services but going through the Medical Coding class, will be sitting for the exam in May and moving forward to the E/M Auditing class.  What do you think?  Do you think am in the right direction?  Pls advise.


----------



## BJTRAISTER (Apr 8, 2013)

Joel -

I have been in the business for 20 years, I started in medical billing, got my CPC 10 years ago and recently got my CIRCC and RCC.  I am now considering getting my Bachelors and/or masters in Healthcare Administration.  It could open the door to many upper management positions, particularly if you are looking for a larger facility based practice.  Department administrators, Directors of patient billing etc.  

I am the Coding and compliance manager for the department I work in, and think the additional education will really allow me to have a better understanding of the bigger picture.

Good Luck to you!

Betty Jo


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 9, 2013)

First ask yourself....where do I see myself in 5 years? If you are interested in coding only, then there's no need for a degree, but you certainly could take advantage of additional certifications, such as CPMA or AHIMA certifications.

If you're interested in management, then a degree in Health Administration would place you in a position for both practice management as well as coding/billing leadership. Upper management, (or at least the opportunity for upper management) requires a Master's degree. 

Analysts positions (in my organization anyways) require a BS in any business or IT field, with knowledge of software applications. I have my BS in Adult Education, but I think if I were to do it over again, I'd have gone into Information Systems, because so much of healthcare administration relies on understanding of information systems. I am working on an online Master's program in Healthcare adminstration, which has been extremely helpful not only at work, but in helping me determine where my next steps might take me. No education is wasted, but it helps to have an idea where you want to be so that your education is helpful.


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Apr 9, 2013)

Pam Brooks said:


> First ask yourself....where do I see myself in 5 years? If you are interested in coding only, then there's no need for a degree, but you certainly could take advantage of additional certifications, such as CPMA or AHIMA certifications.
> 
> If you're interested in management, then a degree in Health Administration would place you in a position for both practice management as well as coding/billing leadership. Upper management, (or at least the opportunity for upper management) requires a Master's degree.
> 
> Analysts positions (in my organization anyways) require a BS in any business or IT field, with knowledge of software applications. I have my BS in Adult Education, but I think if I were to do it over again, I'd have gone into Information Systems, because so much of healthcare administration relies on understanding of information systems. I am working on an online Master's program in Healthcare adminstration, which has been extremely helpful not only at work, but in helping me determine where my next steps might take me. No education is wasted, but it helps to have an idea where you want to be so that your education is helpful.




So, say I wanted to be an analyst. According to you, a BS in healthcare admin would make the cut? That's what I see myself doing. I want to be in an Analyst role.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 10, 2013)

It would in our organization, but why don't you do a job search for a systems analyst via any of the job search engines....indeed.com or monster.com. See what education/qualifications employers are looking for.  No sense shooting in the dark.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Apr 11, 2013)

In reading these posts I think I am going to look into getting the Healthcare Administration degree. I have my CPC and CEMC and dont feel like "stacking" my certs are really going to get me anywhere!

Thanks guys.


----------

